# Late 50s or early 60s Eaton Road King



## thebikeguy (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had this bike for a while now but didn't give it much thought. I was wondering if anybody had any info on Road King. As far as I can gather it was Eaton's dep't store brand. The main thing that originally caught my interest was the chainguard. It has made in Hungary painted on it and the lettering on the seat tube is done in with a simple stencil. The whole bike is hand pin-striped. It has a Super Granat coaster brake hub. Tires are 26 x 1 3/8. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## juvela (Jun 15, 2021)

-----

thank you for sharing this notification

i do not see the point of appending to a post anent an Eaton's department store bicycle


-----


----------

